# صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2008)

*من أهم اركان المحبه المكتمله هو القدره على احتمال الاخر ..وللاسف اصبحت هذه الجزئيه الهامه مهمله ونادرة الوجود .
اصبحت المحبه مجرد شعارات ننادى بها وندعو الاخرين لها ..ولا نبدأ بانفسنا ابداً فنحن نراها لا تخطىء ..أصبحنا لا نرى الا انفسنا .. فما نقوله ونفعله دائماً هو الصواب وعين العقل .
ان فتحنا مجالاً للنقاش فيجب ان نركز على فرض رأينا دون الاستماع للاخر وان فشلنا يصبح الحل الوحيد هو قلب الموضوع لمعركه شخصيه  ومن ثم التشاجر والخصام .
أين القدره على الصبر مع  الاخرين والتى لا تأتى من فراغ ولكن من محبه حقيقيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أين القدره على احتواء الاخر والاستماع له  حتى وأن كان مخطىء فى رأيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا اصبحنا متربصين لبعضنا البعض ؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا اصبحنا متصيدين لاخطاء غيرنا دون الاهتمام بأخطائنا ومحاولة تصحيحها  ؟؟؟؟؟
هل المحبه اصبحت فى خبر كان .. هل عصرها ولى واندثر ؟؟؟؟؟
تساؤلات حائره وصرخاات دامعه  تؤلمنى بشده ..ابحث لها عن اجابات فلا اجد 
اتمنى ان تعود روح المحبه لنا بل الاصح ان اقول ان نعود نحن لمحبتنا .. المحبه التى أقصدها هى المحبه الحقيقيه وليست المحبه ا لزائفه التى اصبحنا ماهرين فيها واصبحنا محترفين فى استخدام مصطلحا تها .
االمحبه النابعه من القلب ..المحبه التى تستر ولا تفضح .. المحبه التى تغفر وتلتمس الاعذار   ..المحبه التى ترى الاخر كما نرى انفسنا .
المحبه  القادره على الغفران من القلب ..المحبه التى تخلو ذاكرتها من كل مصلحه او هد ف خبيث
..المحبه للمحبه .
كلى ثقه ان المحبه لو أصبحت ذات فاعليه فى حياتنا  سنحل مشاكل كثيره نصرخ منها  ونعانى من وجودها.
رجااااااااء لكل شخص يقرأ   موضوعى ان يبدأ بنفسه ..اجعل المحبه  تغمر قلبك ..سامح واغفر ..انسى ا ى اساءه ولا ترد بمثلها ..نقى افكارك ولا تدخر الضغائن ..نمى عندك القدره على احتواء  الاخرين لتجد من يحتويك فأتت انسان و تحتاج لهذا .*


----------



## vetaa (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

فى الاول بجد احيكى على الموضوع دة
وتانى حاجة هو فعلا جاى فى ميعادة
احنا فى اسبوع الالام اللى ربنا اساس تالمة فية
كان انة
                  (بيحبنا)
كلامك بجد سليم وياريت كلنا نسمعلة 
ومش بس نسمع ننفذة لان كمان المحبة اساسا دينا



> رجااااااااء لكل شخص يقرأ موضوعى ان يبدأ بنفسه ..اجعل المحبه تغمر قلبك ..سامح واغفر ..انسى ا ى اساءه ولا ترد بمثلها ..نقى افكارك ولا تدخر الضغائن ..نمى عندك القدره على احتواء الاخرين لتجد من يحتويك فأتت انسان و تحتاج لهذا



صدقينى ربنا بس يقدرنى
ويعلمنى منة ازاى اسامح وانسى
واحب كل الناس اللى مش بيحبنى قبل اللى بيحبنى

بجد تسلم ايدك يا دونا
وبشكر ربنا بجد انة ادالك انك تكتبى الموضوع دة فى ميعادة المناسب
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

الله يا دونا موضوع جميل
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

موضوع رائع ذو مغزى اروع
دونا نبيل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



> االمحبه النابعه من القلب ..المحبه التى تستر ولا تفضح .. المحبه التى تغفر وتلتمس الاعذار ..المحبه التى ترى الاخر كما نرى انفسنا .
> المحبه القادره على الغفران من القلب ..المحبه التى تخلو ذاكرتها من كل مصلحه او هد ف خبيث
> ..المحبه للمحبه .


 
الهي اعطيني ان احبك واحب اخواتي بالمحبه التي احببتني انت بيها
المحبه التي هي للبنيان احبهم من كل اعماق قلبي وبدون هدف او مصلحه شخصية
فانت لي اعظم مثال علي محبتك لانك اله المحبه احببتني حتي المنتهي احببتني رغم انني سبب صلبك 
احببتني رغم الالامك الكثيرة التي بسببي
اجعلني احب ايضا الذين حوالي مهما كانوا هم سبب الالام لي
ميرسي يا دونا علي الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا قمر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



vetaa قال:


> فى الاول بجد احيكى على الموضوع دة
> وتانى حاجة هو فعلا جاى فى ميعادة
> احنا فى اسبوع الالام اللى ربنا اساس تالمة فية
> كان انة
> ...


ميررررسى يا فيتووو على التعليق الجميل وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى ببركة قيامته المقدسه وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمررر .


----------



## شمس العراق (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

*
                الاخت دونا شكرا على الموضوع 


                  لابد ان تكون قلوبنا محبه رؤوفه رحيمه 


                 والاهم تنسى الحقد وتسامح ويكون الحب هو عنوان شخصيتك



                فالف شكر وتسلم *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الله يا دونا موضوع جميل
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك​



ميررسى يا نيفين على تشجيعك الدائم ليا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمرررر.


----------



## mero_engel (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

*كلام جميل فعلا*
*ومعناه كبير *
*ميرسي ليكي دونا وتعيشي وتكتبلنا*​


----------



## سيزار (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

احساس غريب وجامد صابنى بعد ما قرأت ما كتبتى ايتها الاخت العزيزه دونا

------------------------------
كأنك تطلبين شىء صعب المنال جدا وهو على سبيل المثال ..( امتى نعيش على كوكب المريخ او كوكب القمر ) ... ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه شى ء صعب حقيقى .. هل فعلا طلب المحبه ونوال نعمتها فى ايامنا هذه بقى شىء يشبه بصعود الى القمر او السكنه على كوكب المريخ .. شىء صعب جدا ومحزن حقيقى ... على فكره انا فكرت فى الموضوع دا كتير ويمكن من فتره بعيده والنتيجه واضحه  - اتصدقى .. فعلا طلب المحبه فى اليومين دول  امر يشبه الصعود الى المريخ والسكنه عليها ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ما فيش فايده ... صعب اتكلم على الموضوع دا اكتر من كدا صدقينى مش لاقى تعليق مناسب او ( ...) .. المهم
اعتقد ان الصلاه هى التى تعطى الانسان قوة وتمنعه من الحاقدين والكا رهين  وذو النيات التى بها شوائب كثيره..
الصلاه الصلاه هى حل وحمايه للنفس من عدم المحبه 

وشكرا ليكى وعلى الموضوع كثيرا​


----------



## Meriamty (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



فعلا يا دونا معاكى حق 

ربنا يدينا نعمة ويملاء قلوبنا بالمحبه التى هى اصل كل الفضائل 

موضوع راائع جداااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع رائع ذو مغزى اروع
> دونا نبيل
> ودمتى بود​



ميرررسى يا وليم على مرورك الجميل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> الهي اعطيني ان احبك واحب اخواتي بالمحبه التي احببتني انت بيها
> المحبه التي هي للبنيان احبهم من كل اعماق قلبي وبدون هدف او مصلحه شخصية
> فانت لي اعظم مثال علي محبتك لانك اله المحبه احببتني حتي المنتهي احببتني رغم انني سبب صلبك
> احببتني رغم الالامك الكثيرة التي بسببي
> ...



ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك وتعليقك الاكثر من رائع وربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمرررر.


----------



## استفانوس (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة
اشكرك عزيزتي دونا
على هذا الموضوع الرائع
وبصراحة ليس عندي اي تعليق ابدا
بل اكتفي باقتباس من كلمة الله 



[Q-BIBLE]* إِنْ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةِ النَّاسِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ
 وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَقَدْ صِرْتُ نُحَاساً يَطِنُّ أَوْ صَنْجاً يَرِنُّ. 
2 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لِي نُبُوَّةٌ وَأَعْلَمُ جَمِيعَ الأَسْرَارِ
 وَكُلَّ عِلْمٍ 
وَإِنْ كَانَ لِي كُلُّ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى أَنْقُلَ الْجِبَالَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَلَسْتُ شَيْئاً. 
3 وَإِنْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ
 وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئاً. 
4 الْمَحَبَّةُ 
تَتَأَنَّى 
وَتَرْفُقُ. 
الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. 
الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ 
وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ 
5 وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ
 وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا 
وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ 
وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَ 
6 وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ. 
7 وَتَحْتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ
 وَتُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ 
وَتَرْجُو كُلَّ شَيْءٍ 
وَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 
8 اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَداً. 
*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



شمس العراق قال:


> *
> الاخت دونا شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> 
> ...



أشكرك يا شمس العراق على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## نور مبين (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

تحية تقدير واحترام ومحبة لكاتبة الموضوع

شكرا على هذه الروح المسيحية الاصيلة التى تستمد بهاؤها من تعاليم المسيح


----------



## ASTRO (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

*موضوع جمــــــــــــيل وفيه علاج لكل امراض حياتنا اللى اتولدت من اعماق الكراهية فالمحبة كشجرة غزيرة الاوراق تظلل من تحتها اما الكره فهو كنار حارقة اول من تحرقه هو الاكثر قربا لها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *كلام جميل فعلا*
> *ومعناه كبير *
> *ميرسي ليكي دونا وتعيشي وتكتبلنا*​



ميرررررررسى يا ميرووو على تشجيعك الدائم ليا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمررررررر.


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

*علمنى يارب احب وامشى للميل التانى 
وازاى لاكون فريسى ولا الكتابة فى زمانى 

بجد يا دونا موضوع ممتاز جدا ياحبيبتى 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



سيزار قال:


> احساس غريب وجامد صابنى بعد ما قرأت ما كتبتى ايتها الاخت العزيزه دونا
> 
> ------------------------------
> كأنك تطلبين شىء صعب المنال جدا وهو على سبيل المثال ..( امتى نعيش على كوكب المريخ او كوكب القمر ) ... ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه شى ء صعب حقيقى .. هل فعلا طلب المحبه ونوال نعمتها فى ايامنا هذه بقى شىء يشبه بصعود الى القمر او السكنه على كوكب المريخ .. شىء صعب جدا ومحزن حقيقى ... على فكره انا فكرت فى الموضوع دا كتير ويمكن من فتره بعيده والنتيجه واضحه  - اتصدقى .. فعلا طلب المحبه فى اليومين دول  امر يشبه الصعود الى المريخ والسكنه عليها ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



عندك حق يا باشمهندس الصلاه هى الحل الاقوى والاضمن ..فلنصلى بمحبه لاله المحبه فهو الوحيد القادر على زرعها فى قلوبنا ..هو القادر على زرع المحبه النقيه الخاليه من الاغراض ومن المصالح  . أشكر مداخلتك الرائعه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ولتصلى من اجل المحبه فان لم نجدها نحن لعلها تبحث هى عننا وتجدنا.


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



meriamty قال:


> فعلا يا دونا معاكى حق
> 
> ربنا يدينا نعمة ويملاء قلوبنا بالمحبه التى هى اصل كل الفضائل
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا ميريام على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .*


----------



## beso0o (16 يونيو 2008)

*موضوع حلو اوى  ويارب يملا قلوبنا كلها بالمحبة *
*ميرسى ليكى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> اشكرك عزيزتي دونا
> على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> وبصراحة ليس عندي اي تعليق ابدا
> ...



*أشكرك أخى العزيز على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## الحانوتى (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

*Thank you very sister Donna Lord Awadh and the best books of confirmed and sweeter Alkatiri*


----------



## الحانوتى (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

*Thank you very sister Donna Lord Awadh and the best books of confirmed and sweeter Alkatiri*


----------



## meraa (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

جميلة اوى كلمات الموضوع تسلم ايدك ياقمر
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



نور مبين قال:


> تحية تقدير واحترام ومحبة لكاتبة الموضوع
> 
> شكرا على هذه الروح المسيحية الاصيلة التى تستمد بهاؤها من تعاليم المسيح



*أشكرك على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



astro قال:


> *موضوع جمــــــــــــيل وفيه علاج لكل امراض حياتنا اللى اتولدت من اعماق الكراهية فالمحبة كشجرة غزيرة الاوراق تظلل من تحتها اما الكره فهو كنار حارقة اول من تحرقه هو الاكثر قربا لها*



*ميرررسى يا Astro على مرورك الجميل وتعليقك الرائع وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## borma (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

رائع رائع يا دونا فعلا كل كلمه فى الموضوع فعلا صح
واحلى جمله هى   "*صبحت المحبه مجرد شعارات ننادى بها وندعو الاخرين لها ..ولا نبدأ بانفسنا ابداً فنحن نراها لا تخطىء ..أصبحنا لا نرى الا انفسنا .. فما نقوله ونفعله دائماً هو الصواب وعين العقل .
ان فتحنا مجالاً للنقاش فيجب ان نركز على فرض رأينا دون الاستماع للاخر وان فشلنا يصبح الحل الوحيد هو قلب الموضوع لمعركه شخصيه ومن ثم التشاجر والخصام ."*
*فعلا لازم نسمع بعض كويس بي موضوع رائع وياريت كلنا نعمل بيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *علمنى يارب احب وامشى للميل التانى
> وازاى لاكون فريسى ولا الكتابة فى زمانى
> 
> بجد يا دونا موضوع ممتاز جدا ياحبيبتى
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر ​*



*ميررررسى يا انجى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



beso0o قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوى  ويارب يملا قلوبنا كلها بالمحبة *
> *ميرسى ليكى*​



*ميررررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل جدا 



وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*

موضوع فى غايييييييييييييييه الر ووووووووووووووعه يادونا 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا عل الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



meraa قال:


> جميلة اوى كلمات الموضوع تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> ربنا يباركك ​



*ميررررسى يا ميرا على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



borma قال:


> رائع رائع يا دونا فعلا كل كلمه فى الموضوع فعلا صح
> واحلى جمله هى   "*صبحت المحبه مجرد شعارات ننادى بها وندعو الاخرين لها ..ولا نبدأ بانفسنا ابداً فنحن نراها لا تخطىء ..أصبحنا لا نرى الا انفسنا .. فما نقوله ونفعله دائماً هو الصواب وعين العقل .
> ان فتحنا مجالاً للنقاش فيجب ان نركز على فرض رأينا دون الاستماع للاخر وان فشلنا يصبح الحل الوحيد هو قلب الموضوع لمعركه شخصيه ومن ثم التشاجر والخصام ."*
> *فعلا لازم نسمع بعض كويس بي موضوع رائع وياريت كلنا نعمل بيه*



*ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل وتشجيعك وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



كوك قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> 
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرررسى يا كوك .. نورت الموضوع بردك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى غايييييييييييييييه الر ووووووووووووووعه يادونا
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا عل الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*ميررررسى يا كوكو  على مرورك الجميل وتشجيعك ليا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## العيون الجريئة (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا دونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا على الموشوع الجميل

والاكثر من رائع 



وربنا يخليكى وتمتعينا كدة على طول


----------



## loay alkldine (21 يوليو 2008)

موضع حلو وكلام رائع يااخت دونا  شششكرن والله يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



العيون الجريئة قال:


> شكرا دونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا على الموشوع الجميل
> 
> والاكثر من رائع
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صررررررررررخة محبه !!!!!!!!*



loay alkldine قال:


> موضع حلو وكلام رائع يااخت دونا  شششكرن والله يباركك



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------



## girgis2 (5 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2009)

girgis2 قال:


>



*شكرا يا جرجس على المرور الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------

